
New York to End Program to Give Cash to the Poor - jlhamilton
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/31/nyregion/31cash.html
======
smallblacksun
"$14 million had been paid out to 2,400 families. An additional $10.2 million
is for operating costs"

Nice efficiency there (even ignoring the "$9.6 million for research and
evaluation")

~~~
hga
If you were under the impression that social programs for the lower class (as
opposed to middle class ones like SS and Medicare) were run for the benefit of
the ostensible beneficiaries, just dig up some more figures like that and do
the math. Jerry Pournelle's Iron Law of Bureaucracy is also apropos.

